# BSNL is shutting down EVDO services



## bornik (May 25, 2016)

BSNL has announced the shutdown of CDMA Voice and EVDO data service. BSNL has cited poor performance, low revenue, and small customer base as reason for the shutdown of CDMA services. I was using EVDO data card for last 7 years. But now they only offer to migrate to 3g or broadband both are very bad services. I got a notification that in our circle it will shut down from 30th June.


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2016)

Are you forgetting something?


----------



## saswat23 (May 26, 2016)

^ what?


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2016)

^^ The Source


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2016)

RCuber said:


> ^^ The Source



This...


----------



## bornik (May 30, 2016)

I got a mailer with my last bill from BSNL with this news.


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2016)

bornik said:


> I got a mailer with my last bill from BSNL with this news.



That is not a source. You must post a link from a verifiable web page where this news is reported.


----------



## Makx (May 30, 2016)

EVDO service was shutdown in uttarakhand circle on 31 March. They were giving an offer on 3G, like anyone will go from cheap unlimited plan to costly limited ones.


----------



## TheSloth (May 31, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> That is not a source. You must post a link from a verifiable web page where this news is reported.



But he got this news from his mail. Doesn't his mail becomes his source of the info?? just asking so that i don't do tis in future


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> But he got this news from his mail. Doesn't his mail becomes his source of the info?? just asking so that i don't do tis in future


  [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] back me up on this.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

Anyway, here's a source: BSNL announces shutdown of CDMA voice and EVDO services in the UP-West circl

First of all, the article is from December 2015, so this is old news.

Secondly, BSNL is closing EVDO services only in UP west region according to the same news.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2016)

^^some which have say expiry a few months later are only expiring when their time runs out. Post paid ones are ending when their bills ends.


----------



## CharlesRTerry (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes they have decided.


----------



## BadalGulati87 (Jun 1, 2016)

Finally, I have used it for 2 years and seriously have used all the hacks and tricks in the book but the speed was like a big question to me. Good that they have stopped it finally.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 28, 2016)

Great ..!When will BSNL shutdown ?


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 12, 2016)

I have read about closing EVDO in haryana in January 2016. Here is the news regarding EVDO / CDMA closing in Punjab. customers have to migrate by 17.05.2016 Punjab circle

I think CDMA will work for some more time in hilly areas where competition is less and providing wired broadband is difficult. In plain area it is not economical because private players are not giving any room for BSNL EVDO / CDMA


----------

